
Show HN: What is the cost of your javascript package? - pastelsky
https://cost-of-modules.herokuapp.com
======
chatmasta
Cool. But I got an error "building took longer than expected. Try again in a
minute?" for every non-negligible package (for which this would actually be
useful). I only got it to work for left-pad.

Either way, nicely done!

